# Feeding Shetlands for show



## Crabtree Farm (Jul 9, 2008)

Okay, I've got a question. I want to know if anyone would be willing to post about their feeding program. I know most people tend to keep secrets, but I really need to know if I am feeding properly. My modern pleasure was looking pretty good until recently then she began getting thin in the butt. I'm not sure if it is the heat or I need to up her food because I work her 15/20 minutes twice a day. I'm starting to panic since Congress is getting close and she is falling apart a little bit.

I was also told to fatten her up for the 7.5 hour haul. I give electrolytes daily and when I travel before/during/after when I haul. Only problem is that she is so new to me, she has not trailered too much. I just purchased a two horse bumper pull recently and hope to start teaching her to load and stand this weekend.

If you don't want to post publically, you can email me privately.

Tina Ferro

[email protected]


----------



## Lewella (Jul 9, 2008)

Equine Senior is really good for keeping weight on show stock especially while traveling. It's high fat and ponies do well on a high fat diet. It also has probiotics in it which helps keep the digestive system working right.


----------



## hhpminis (Jul 9, 2008)

Lets start with you telling what and how much you are feeding now.


----------



## SweetOpal (Jul 9, 2008)

Each horse really is different, I keep no secrets when it comes to feeding, my 46" Modern Pleasure gelding gets 3 lbs alfalfa pellet and 2.5 lbs of senior grain, 1 teaspoon of Horse guard vitamin AM in the evening he gets 4 lbs of alfalfa pellet. He gets driven every other day and for about 45 min. My 43" Modern Pleasure Gelding gets 3lbs of pellets, 1 lb of senior grain, teaspoon of vitamin am and 3 lbs of pellet pm. I don't like feeding a million things, I think the horses look good, here is my 3 year old 46" modern Pleasure gelding earlier this year.


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2008)

SweetOpal said:


> I think the horses look good, here is my 3 year old 46" modern Pleasure gelding earlier this year.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## bingo (Jul 10, 2008)

Beautiful example of a Modern Pleasure gelding. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 10, 2008)

Tina,

No secrets here and I commend you for increasing her weight for the haul! So many ponies draw up on long hauls (and especially in this heat) that they do much better if they're fitted correctly for the stress!

My feed plan is pretty simple. I have to count on my husband to feed 15+ horses by himself most evenings, so I keep it easy for him! I like a 12% protein/6% fat pellet feed. I generally start at a pound twice a day and increase by 1/2 pound increments until I get my desired weight. The MP gelding I hauled to Pinto World in June is not an easy keeper and he was on 8lbs a day. Most of my shetlands maintain well on 1.5lbs-2.5lbs.

I also like beet pulp. Its additional protein, fat, fiber, and it's a great way to keep horses hydrated with that extra moisture when wet. It allows me to safely cut back my hay and another bonus is on long hauls. I'll carry water with me on hauls 8+ hours and at every stop, offer the horses water with some soaked beet pulp. I put just enough beet pulp that it fluffs up but doesn't absorb all of the water. It seems to really entice them to drink/eat and helps keep them hydrated so they don't draw up as much.

I feed most of my ponies alfalfa hay; usually just a large handful (about 1/4 flake) twice a day. Some ponies are on coastal too.

Now, if I have a hard keeper or a pony that needs a little extra bloom I like CoolCalories from SmartPak. It's a 99% fat supplement that really helps finish a pony out.


----------



## dannigirl (Jul 11, 2008)

You say that you work her 15/20 min twice daily. So you mean handling her as in training to stand, trot, ect or do you mean exercise? If you mean exercise, cut that back some. It is hot and I find that some ponies will get thinner when it is hot. I watch them closely and have dropped exercise to only every other day and only 15/20 min once on those days for many of my ponies in the summer heat. You can keep a good quality feed/hay in front of some for 24hrs a day and still have thinner ponies in heat.

angie


----------

